# My kind of 80 - Wei ShuRen



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2007)

Taiji - Yang style

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vaogb-2vdrU&mode=related&search= 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQu_smT9bU8&mode=related&search=


----------

